# milk



## Dolox (Jul 6, 2022)

milk or milk


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2022)

Melk


----------



## Kara Kusa (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2022)

Mulk


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 7, 2022)

In a bag.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 7, 2022)

You can't have milk or milk if you are lack toes in toddler ants


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jul 7, 2022)

Malk


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 7, 2022)

What if I'm lactose intolerant? I'm not, but that's not the point.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 11, 2022)

Mork.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 11, 2022)

GIVE DAT BOY SOME MILK--


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 11, 2022)

*pilk*


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 11, 2022)

Morrowind:Milk - The Unofficial Elder Scrolls Pages (UESP)
					






					en.uesp.net


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 11, 2022)

Pilk.

@GentleButter


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jul 11, 2022)

*woofs*


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 11, 2022)

Milk _and_ milk


----------



## t o m (Jul 11, 2022)

Mikl.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Jul 24, 2022)

Dolox said:


> milk or milk


Yes please!  VERY chilled and preferably served with some nice cookies to drown 'em in?!
Grew up with goat, sheep, MARE (I kid you not), and yes, cows.  Good ole' cows!  MOO for the win!
Can't stand 'Canned milk'!  Instant regurgitation reflex, and can't even stand the smell of the stuff!  (strangely, I was nursed on it, as Momma couldn't provide enough milk herself.  Thankfully, I don't remember those days!)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jul 25, 2022)

Udderly delicious moo-ilk.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 25, 2022)

Oh Christ...

I am trying to be vegan but I was determined not to be preachy. But I almost started ranting about ethics and shit just now.

I am ashamed.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 25, 2022)

I am scared of what 1970s pretend milk is.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 1, 2022)

A Milk Shake is more my style.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 1, 2022)

Context: Otis the cow is male.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

Imagine drinking milk
(This post was made by calcium deficiency gang)


----------

